# Some of my critters



## KamaKazzy (May 30, 2008)

Some of my cool critters. Not awesome pics, but some are uber cute.
Xander, my Argentine Black and White Tegu, and me









When he was an itty bitty baby:




Aidan, my other Argentine Black and White Tegu, and my sister








When I first brought this little one home (was a rescue...had bad Metabolic Bone Disease that had deformed his tail...now he's gotta SO much better!)




Spunk, my baby bearded dragon (this little one was attacked by his cage mate at a pet store and is going to lose his back foot. he's doing much better now though, and we are just waiting for the foot to either fall off with the soakings and medicine, or my vet will remove it)












My two iguanas that I rescued just tonight (they seem to be pretty dehydrated and skinny, but other than that they seem fine)










Some of my leopard geckos
Sprinkles




Anastasia




Bella




Sasha




Tonka




Leon





My Blue Crowned Conure, Sammy




This is all my critters...I've got a bunch...and more coming!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW! kewl!  Let's see... If I put a price on your pets...  Not that I'm so cold and calculating but...

#1 ~ #5: $4,000
#6 ~ #8: I dunno exactly but I guess not so much (maybe $200)
#9 & #10: $2,500 ea. $5,000 for the pair. More if they were male & Female.
The others I dunno but geckos aren't so much here. Probably around $1k but that's just a guess.

Oh, and the bird sells for about $1,000 here but I would never sell a bird I owned. :hugs:


----------



## sparrow (Jun 22, 2008)

you have an amazing ability to project the personality of these lil critters: your love for them certainly shows! A wonderfully evocative series.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## nymtber (Jul 4, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> WOW! kewl!  Let's see... If I put a price on your pets...  Not that I'm so cold and calculating but...
> 
> #1 ~ #5: $4,000
> #6 ~ #8: I dunno exactly but I guess not so much (maybe $200)
> ...



 Lizards cost more in Japan? Here in USA they arnt that expensive. Tegu's im not sure about, but bearded dragons are about $50-100 each, Leopard geckos $25-60 each, more for "rare" colorings...Iguanas have a pretty large price range...ive seen anywhere from $20 babies to over $100 adults. The bird im not sure, I doubt its in the $1000 range....for that much you could just get an African Grey....could be wrong though...

Nice pictures. I miss my leopard Gecko...fun little creature  My friend in Highschool had about 10 lizards in his room, all in lizzard lounge cages (not cheap). as well as almost always  500-1000 crickets! 

Your missing a chameleon though


----------



## Many Hats (Jul 12, 2008)

Ever want to take a trip to the soutwest, we have "lizards" (don't know the official genes(sp)/species name)  all over the place!  Mostly little guys, but they're free if you can catch them.  I love them, but they can startle the heck out of you if you're not paying attention.


----------

